# Tail between legs/behavior changes



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My little girl, Kelsie isnt acting herself today... i'm little concerned cause she isnt eating and walks around with her tail between her legs. She is going potty normal... i checked her gums, eyes, and touched her all over trying to see if anything hurt her... the only thing that I think could be a possiblity is her belly is alittle swollen.. but that could just be my imagination. Shes alert... but seems to be not as playful... shakes alittle at times... and is acting like something is wrong. :huh: I checked on her on my lunch break... i tried to give her a treat to see if she would eat... she only took 1 piece of the cookie and didnt touch the rest. Thats not normal of my kelsie girl... she loves treats...  I hope she ate some of her food thats in her bowl by the time i get home from work... otherwise.. when should i take her to the vet? I dont wanna take her in as an emergercy if she doesnt need to be treated like she is an emergency case... right now shes not throwing up, no diararrhia, not lethargic...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

If it were me, I would check this out with your vet. Kelsie does sound as though something is bothering her. I'd want to be on top of this so that it doesn't turn into something bad and something that can't be reversed.

Please let us know what your vet says. I am sure they will want you to take her in for a check-up ... especially if this continues for another day.

Hugs for you and your sweet and precious Kelsie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy something is wrong but you know her best so use your mommy instinct with her. Tail down or between the legs indicates something wrong.....maybe pain. Good luck....keep us in the loop. Hugs.........


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I do agree tail down between the legs is a great indicator, not so much pain, but something is a little off. I would take her to the vets and have blood work done. Hugs to you and praying <3


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You know her better than anyone, and it sounds to me like you just know something's off. I would take her in, just to be sure.

Hope it's nothing!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor baby. Ray went through a faze where he would have his tail down, be very clingy and even tremble. I called the vet and checked all the things you did. The vet felt that something had scared him. He had such episodes three times before I noticed that it happened when the door to the garage slammed shut and made a loud noise. DH fixed the door so it wouldn't slam, and it hasn't happened since. 

Personally, I wouldn't run straight to the vet, because how could they know what is wrong? But that's just me. 

Take her temp. Is she drinking a lot of water? Can you think of anything that could have really frightened her?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Oh poor baby. Ray went through a faze where he would have his tail down, be very clingy and even tremble. I called the vet and checked all the things you did. The vet felt that something had scared him. He had such episodes three times before I noticed that it happened when the door to the garage slammed shut and made a loud noise. DH fixed the door so it wouldn't slam, and it hasn't happened since.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't run straight to the vet, because how could they know what is wrong? But that's just me.
> 
> Take her temp. Is she drinking a lot of water? Can you think of anything that could have really frightened her?


I'm making my husband buy a thermometer now since hes done work before me... when i get done work i will check her temp. There is a house being built 2 lots from our home... the house is being framed today so maybe a sound scared her... i hope something simple like that is the prob... i'm worried..


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't take her to the vet unless it lasts more than 24 hours. She probably has a tummy ache. London has had lots of 'off' days and is fine by the evening or at the very latest the next morning. The vet won't be able to do anything if it isn't something like a blockage, etc.

If she won't drink water on her own, use an eye dropper to give her water periodically; I usually do one dropperful every 30min-1hr. Fast her tonight if she still seems off and see how she feels in the morning. Since she is going potty fine, I wouldn't worry too much.

London is sick today because I gave her 2 green peas last night. She has always loved them but for some reason they threw her for a loop this time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Stacey - could it possible have to do with all the changes in your house (getting married, moving things around?). I'm not sure if you and your hubby lived together before but if not it could be from her needing time to adjust 

PS. I love hearing you call him your husband


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds more like something scared her. Slamming doors, hammers, or maybe she got into something in the house. Spookie pulled my alarm clock off the night stand, scared her so bad she still won't go near it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The tail down does indicate something's off when Tyler does it which is extremely rare. But he will if something scares him -- like the giant vacuum our co-op uses in the halls. Kind of skulks away. Wonder if it could be the framing -- banging on all the beams. Hopefully they won't work and you'll be home tomorrow so you can check how she is if it's not happening. You can also check her eating/pooping status. Did she flinch at all when you touched her tummy? Hope she's okay. And congrats too on your marriage. Did you go to Hawaii? Seem to remember you planning on it months ago.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

If this lasts very much longer I'd take her to the vet. She has two signs of pain, the tail down and shaking. Not wanting treats is a big indication somethings wrong at my house. Maybe she is just having an off day but I'd take her if she's still like this tomorrow. 
Why do they always get sick on weekends? :blink:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie is greatly disturbed by certain noises....loud bangs, thunder and even mild noises like the chirp of smoke detector when warns of low battery. She does tail down , and acts scared and food/treats are of no interest whatsoever to her at that time.

It may well be the construction noises are freaking her. I'd keep an eye on the tummy but what you felt may just have been her 'tense-ness".


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks ladies! I just wanted to update everyone... When i got home from work Kelsie still didnt eat...  She was all happy when i first came in the front door (tail up/wagging) then a sec later ...down her tail went between her legs!! The guys were still outside framing that house next door. I checked her temp... 100.2 ...so thats normal. I then tried giving her treats again.. this time she took the treats!! I then put her in her pen and walked out of the room (hopin she would eat cause i knew she was hungry!)... a few mins later she started to eat. :chili: She didnt eat like she usually does but she ate a little which i'm happy about. Anyway... the builders went home for the night about an hour ago.. and ever since they have left Kelsie is A OK! Shes a little scared but nothing like earlier today...  Soooo maybe she was scared by something... :blink: I have been holding her and talking to her a lot since I got home... and giving her gentle pets to make her feel safe...

I just cant believe that something could have scared her like this... kodie was fine!!! :smilie_tischkante: Go figure... since hes the one i'm always having health scares with... lol:HistericalSmiley:

You know what is amazing... Maltese are such emotional little dogs! I have had an episode a long time ago when kodie was foaming from the mouth cause he was so upset at the groomers for the first time!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All fluffs have "off" days every once in a while -- just like people. Lacie is very sensitive to sounds and a house being framed would definitely knock her off her game. Also thunderestorms. She won't eat or put her tail up and shakes.

I would way until tomorrow and see how she's doing. You'll know by then if it's developed into something serious or if she's back to normal.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so glad she is perking up a bit! You must be right that it was the framers that scared her...lots of noises for sure. Glad she has improved, even if it's just a little.  Maybe you can turn a radio on for her next time you're gone if the construction is still going on. It might help drown out some of the hammering and banging.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy thanks for the update. I am :chili: to hear that Kelsie is doing better. During that house construction, it might be a good idea to leave some noise on in the house while you are away, ie TV, music, etc. Poor girl.....with a house being built there is no telling what loud noise(s) she heard. With their hearing being greater than ours, I can't imagine what a framing crew would sound like. :w00t: Please give the kids hugs from us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kodie said:


> Thanks ladies!
> I just cant believe that something could have scared her like this... kodie was fine!!! :smilie_tischkante: Go figure... since hes the one i'm always having health scares with... lol:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> You know what is amazing... Maltese are such emotional little dogs! *I have had an episode a long time ago when kodie was foaming from the mouth cause he was so upset at the groomers for the first time!*


Oh, Stacy. I can relate. Nearly did that a few times with bad colorists and haircuts. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley:
Glad Kelsie was doing better. Must be those builders. Between the noise of hammering, the trucks, and the yelling to each other she was probably very afraid. A good idea to leave some soothing music on at home or something to take the edge off the noises. Hope they put that house up fast.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- just checking in this morning to see how little Kelsie is doing. Hope that she's back to her normal self and that the construction workers have gone away.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad she's doing better, but the possible bigger tummy might be of concern. She could have some gas, (does it feel firm)?

If before the builders return, she acts bad again, might consider giving her a little Mylanta or something similar to help her tummy. It can't hurt her if it isn't gas.

Can she be confined to a part of your house as far away from the construction sounds as possible with a radio on to cover the noise? She might feel overwhelmed being in a big house (to her), no one there and all this noise. My Maltese seem to do better in a confinement (a large bathroom) behind a see thru gate. They never have full run of the house when I'm not home. They have their food, water, bed, toys, pp pads. My first 2 girls used to parade into the bathroom on their own when they could sense I was getting ready to leave.

Hope she is doing better.....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How is dear little Kelsie today? I take it that the construction isn't going on on Saturday. You want to know what I would do, if she starts acting strange again on Monday? I would carry her over there so that she can see and smell what is going on. It might help her if she sees that it is there, not something trying to get into her house.

When these "events" happened with Ray he stayed really scared for hours, until something (such as company coming) totally took his mind of of it. 

Even though being scared and nervous isn't okay, I still hope that is what it is and that she isn't sick.

Give her a big hug for me.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks everyone! Kelsie has been herself ALL weekend..  (no workers all weekend so its been quiet).. she was playin, eating, and BARKing (which is her usual self) :thumbsup: It was rainning this morning.. so maybe the workers arent out there today framing.. I will continue to check her each day. I think its stressful for me cause if these workers are stressing her out this could be a recurring issue since we have another 5 LOTS that ARE NOT built on around our home!!! :angry: 

As for her belly... Later friday evening I felt her belly again and it seemed less tense.. so maybe her belly seemed harder to me cause she was all tense?.. I will continue to monitor her... which wont be difficult cause she is the type of pup that you can def tell if shes upset. Kelsie has a very out going personality and very well socialized type of pup. Shes nothing like my little boy kodie (hes moody :blush lol.

thank you everyone... i'm so relieved that its nothing serious...:chili:
Kelsie is in good care... i'm giving her extra TLC everyday now..


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news!:aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh great news that it was 'only' her distress. ...though we don't like THAT either! ..but much better than a health issue.

As I mentioned in earlier post..my little "Neurotic Naddie " gets freaked at some noises.and now it's hunting season so we have to deal with the guns going off in the surrounding area! Usually only very early AM thank goodness!!! 

Her whole body gets 'tight/tense when she's upset, so I thought what you felt in the belly could well be her being upset and tensing up.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Her whole body gets 'tight/tense when she's upset, so I thought what you felt in the belly could well be her being upset and tensing up.


 Well I think you were right! Thanks for the suggestion. :thumbsup: I guess I never thought about something could have scared her cause usually Kelsie is FEARLESS! lol... barking like crazy at noises..

Good luck with the hunters...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad Kelsie's doing better. :chili::chili:


----------

